# 782 vs 482



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Really new to the forum and although I've owned and used lawn tractors all my life I've only recently become really interested in tinkering with them as a hobby or passion. My father died in 2013 and he had half a dozen lawn tractors. I ended up with a 482 he'd had a while. He had installed a new B&S Vanguard and had been using it several years. When I got it, the transaxle had the habit of jumping out of gear while mowing. I had a new peerless replacement so I installed it and put the old one away to work on another day. I've been reading posts and following along and I see the model number 782 from time to time. It looks a lot like a 482. What are the differences? Tom


----------

